# Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer



## easyteich (13. Feb. 2013)

Wir waren gerade im 2. Jahr Teichbesitzer, als wir auf die Idee kamen, dass wir viel zu klein gebaut hatten. Wahnsinn wie schnell sich Leben im und am Teich ansiedelt, Wie schnell die Ufermatten durchwurzelt sind, wie schnell __ Frösche, Kaulquappen, __ Libellen und ihre Larven da sind, Aber vor 4 Monaten gruben wir hinter dem Hüttchen ein Loch - 3 x 1,5 x 1,0 m - bauten den alten Teich ab und legten mit der Folie einen provosorischen Teich an/aus, in dem unsere Goldies mittlerweile recht gut überwintern.

So sah noch es bei uns letzten Spätsommer aus:
 

Das ist eines der letzten Bilder, als unser Garten noch relativ ordentlich aussah. Mittlerweile haben wir keinen Garten mehr - sondern nur noch ein Loch. 
Bilder und weitere Infos folgen.

Übrigens, ich heiße Izzet - ausgesprochen "Iset". Die meisten aber nennen mich "Easy"

Viele Grüße,
Easy.


----------



## easyteich (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Diese Woche sah es in etwa so aus - wobei der Schnee schon viel von der Baustelle kaschiert
 

Übrigens, das Loch ist Handmade. Der Schwiegervater hat zu viel Zeit und ungenutzte Kräfte.


----------



## easyteich (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

 

Und so ist der Plan. Der neue Teich soll eine Grundfläche von etwa 6 x 5 m haben. Die Tiefste Stelle um die 1,50. Gefiltert wird hinter dem Hüttchen in Schwerkraft mit Spaltsieb und 1 oder 2 IBC  - das Niveau dort ist etwa 30 cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Rohre nicht all zu lang werden. Als Plan B habe ich mir gedacht direkt am Teich einen "Mini-Filter-Keller" zu bauen und erst mal mit dem Spaltsieb grob zu filtern und dann hinter das Hüttchen zu pumpen. Hier bin ich auf die eine oder andere Anregung von Euch angewiesen. Ich hoffe, dass später eine Diskussion aufkommt. 

Was wir nicht möchten,  ist ein "steriler" Koiteich. Es soll ein Gartenteich mit Kois werden, 

Viele Grüße, Easy.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Hi Easy,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Den Virus hast Du ja schon!

Dein Plan klingt toll, der Gedanke Naturteich mit Koi gefällt mir. Bin gespannt!

Viel Spaß beim Um-Neubau. Grüße,

Holger

P.S.: Kann man den Schwiegervater ausleihen, hätte auch noch ein paar Schippen im Garten zu graben...


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Morgen "Easy"

Der Virus ist ja schon da 
Aber Du solltest alles gut überdenken , Teichtiefe besser 1,80  -  2,00 m .Bodenablauf machen und eine grosse Filteranlage bauen und noch vieles mehr .
Nu aber da giebs hier ja die Experten musst mal FRAGEN dann giebs was zu Lesen .
mache von dem Teichanlagenbau  Bilder für uns 

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Hi Easy,
:Willkommen2

damit du auf die angestrebten 30+m³ kommst würde ich auch eine Tiefe von 1,99m realisieren.
Wenn du eine Schwerkraftfilterung machen willst (Ist die effizienteste Lösung), plane BA und einen Skimmer in Schwerkraft ein.
Dann eine SIPA oder was anderes, da Spaltsieb nicht in reiner Schwerkraft betrieben werden kann.


----------



## easyteich (20. März 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

...es hat sich was getan...
 
 

Gruß Easy.


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Hallo Easy,
Fleißig, fleißig !
Ist bei uns leider nicht möglich, wir haben 20 cm Neuschnee !
Ich beiß irgendwann in die Tischkante .


----------



## easyteich (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Inden letzten Woche ging es etwas weiter. Unser Garten ist nachwievor eine einzige Baustelle,aber die heutige Baustelle ist mir 100 mal lieber als vor 12 Wochen. 

Gruss Easy.


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Huhu Easy,

Echt toll geworden , glaub so wird es bei mir auch enden  ....

Bin gespannt wie es eingewachsen aussieht !

lg Mario


----------



## rease (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Tschüß Alter, Welcome Neuer*

Seh ich das Richtig das die Ufermatten unter den Steinen verbaut ist ?! Die Dochtwirkung zieht dir reichlich Wasser aus deinem Teich, falls du nicht doch noch ne Sperre verbaut hast...

ansonsten Schickes plätzchen zum relaxen !

Grüße


----------

